# Gettin' Ready



## ArcherOfLoaf (Aug 5, 2007)

Anybody else gettin' the itch to shoot some feathered rockets? The season opens the 1st of september here in S.D. and I'm just itchin to get in the field. Anybody else?


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

same here in ND. But you know i have not seen 1 sunflower seed field around fargo this year ? marty


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been seeing A LOT of doves this year....not sure if they had a great hatch or if I'm just being lucky.

Either way I'm psyched for the opener. Since our goose season opens 2 weeks early I'll get that itch out of the way and go for some graybacks!


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

My Mojo dove pack came a couple of days ago. Lot's of birds around. It's gonna be fun!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

NDGF says dove numbers have been up this year again. Last year was the best dove hunting I've had in many years. I'm going to be sending in dove wings to the Feds this year. Hopefully the cool weather will stay away for a while.


----------

